
Digg Vs. Reddit: The Infographic - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/27/digg-reddit-infographic/
======
mdolon
This infographic was a brilliant move by the guys at RateRush.com. Not only
did it hit the front page of Reddit they've now also been 'featured' on
TechCrunch.

------
will_critchlow
Wow - a load of British sites (particularly newspapers) on both sites... I
didn't realise it was quite that dramatic.

------
lurkinggrue
Ultimate Reddit headline:

"Dear Reddit: Fuck BP! The game police dog got Bush to google Fox."

